# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Ребенок в машине. Автокресла

## yakudza

> Продаю автомобильное кресло Chicco группы 0+ (от 0 до 13 кг). Состояние идеальное. 3200 рублей. Вот такое http://www.avtokresla.ru/catalogue/products/7799.html


Рит, а вы новое уже присмотрели (купили)? Посоветуй что-нибудь! Я планировала еще весной в таком поездить, а потом брать следующее)))

----------


## mamaRita

Мы купили 2,5 года назад :Smile:  Сереже, Алёнка теперь в нем будет ездить, а Сереге купим взрослое, которое группа 2/3. У нас Bebe Confort, очень нравится. Вообще нужно отталкиваться от суммы на которую рассчитываете, потому как разброс цен оочень велик. Ты мне позвони или в личку напиши, ежели что. Я когда выбирала, искала приемлемое соотношение безопасность/комфорт/цена, то есть смотрела результаты краш-тестов, отзывы и сравнивала. Лучшие кресла по моему мнению немецкие, французские и голландские.

----------


## kiara

> Рит, а вы новое уже присмотрели (купили)? Посоветуй что-нибудь! Я планировала еще весной в таком поездить, а потом брать следующее)))


Кать- можно я тоже посоветую?) 
Мы выбирали долго и упорно, сначала купили новомодное Кидди (Kiddy) - вот такое http://www.kiddy-russia.ru/img/inf/41-430-IP-200.jpg  брали группу 1
А после взяли еще одно (вообще хотели в две машины, но себя я так и не купила машину))) -  Хайнер (Heyner ) http://www.au-avtokreslo.ru/Heyner/M...t-ERGO-SP.html  здесь группа1-2-3
оба-Германия, первое вообще было лучшее в группе единичек по всем европейским кршам в категории "безопасность", второе, нам показалось лучшее по соотношению цена/качество/безопасность/удобство.
Что могу сказать - Кидди почти новое продали, Ку не понравилась это новомодное крепление в виде столика-валика, без него он сидел с удовольствием))))
Хайнер узаем до сих пор, но Ку у нас вообще не любитель кресел, по городу он и так ездит, а за город и далеко-сидит, терпит) Вариант бюджетного Хайнера оказался вполне себе хороший.
Еще,  голландские Макси Кози - признанные лидеры, теже немецкие Рёмеры (Хайнер это их же модель), ну и Рекары. 
Бейби Комфорт, как у Риты тоже оч. хвалят.
Я больше действительно хороших и не знаю...

----------


## mamaRita

Kiara раскрыла все карты :Smile: ) Перечислив всех производителей, названных мной "немецкими, французскими и голландскими" :Smile: ) Более бюджетные и приемлемые по остальным характеристикам итальянские и испанские, но там нужно смотреть каждую модель конкретно, есть отличные, а есть совсем плохенькие. Американские по безопасности меня совсем не устраивают, а про остальные и речь молчит....

----------


## Jazz

> Более бюджетные и приемлемые по остальным характеристикам итальянские и испанские, но там нужно смотреть каждую модель конкретно, есть отличные, а есть совсем плохенькие.


Я за Peg-Perego словечко замолвлю. Не сказала бы, что сильно бюжетный вариант, но точно хороший. Когда мы покупали Тиму первое кресло, то наша модель Peg-Perego Primo Viaggio Tri-Fix была одной из лучших по краш-тестам. А то, что она удобная проверено нами на практике.

----------


## mamaRita

У меня, Насть, к пег-перегу особо теплое отношение (2 коляски их было, стульчик для кормления), но в креслах они не во всех моделях сильны. Речь не идет о том, что какие-то фирмы хорошие, а какие-то плохие,просто есть лидеры рынка, и они все названы. И у них-то как раз большинство кресел отличные. А у других отдельные модели, такие как ваша.

----------


## olga_s

девочки! нужно срочно и бюджетно (5--6 тыр максимум) купить автокресло 9-18 или 9-36, чтобы спинка наклонялась и удобный подгололвник был. подскажите! посоветуйте! и где купить? чтобы доставка быстрая.

----------


## olga_s

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/6973468/ вот про это что скажете?

----------


## olga_s

http://www.avtokresla.ru/catalogue/products/8980.html а такое? сос, я совсем запуталась!!!

----------


## Амина

9-36 - точно не вариант, Оль, смотри 9-18, там будет спинка наклонятся. Почитай краш-тесты, может, что-то будет...

----------


## mamaRita

Оль, я брала кресло на сайте http://www.karapuzov.ru/detskie-avtokresla/gruppa9-36/. Доставка в Калугу до пункта самовывоза. Там есть неплохие варианты, я бы ориентировалась на фразу "отвечает европейскому стандарту безопасности R 44/04", плюс почитать отзывы в инете про конкретную модель, плюс краш-тесты. Если соберетесь заказывать, возьми, Оль, меня в компанию, мне тоже нужно :Smile:  Доставку поделим :Wink:

----------


## yakudza

И меня!!! Мне тоже срочно! Я тут сиже ваш разговор подслушиваю, думала "списать" у Ольги готовое решение))))

Рит, а ты какое выбрала?

----------


## Амина

Эх, жалко, мне нужного нет, я бы тоже включилась в доставку)

----------


## kiara

Девочки, а Хайнеры (что я выше писАла) можно купить в Калуге, в автосалонах Форд. Заодно и примериться к ним, по цене в салонах не знаю, а так - вполне бюджетное и очень приличное кресло.

----------


## olga_s

В муках выбора я провела вчерашний вечер. в итоге купила в кораблике на ленина (потому что надо вот прям щас) чуть дороже чем в он-лайн магазинах - за 4350 руб. вот такое: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?mo...656&hid=512743, а в инете хотела заказать такое: http://www.coolbaby.ru/shop/UID_1703...ium_cvet_black

вот к чему я пришла. бюджетно, спинка полулежа делается, подголовник, ремни регулируются по высоте и отстёгиваются, достаточно высокое и широкое, 9-25 кг, чехол снимается) что ещё надо? )))) а после него - можно в бустер сажать) а он 600 руб. стоит

----------


## yakudza

Пара слов об автокреслах.
Мы без них никуда! Дети привыкли, сидят, в окно смотрят, к родителям не пристают, по салону не носятся. В дтп недавно попали - проблем никаких. ребенок был пристегнут и даже не проснулся. 
Но, к сожалению, ещё пока очень мало родителей ставят кресло не от гаишников, а для ребенка! ну и большинство вообще его не имеют. Имеют в основном те, где мамы за рулем, и им без кресла никак.

Поэтому вот вопрос (просто интересно), есть ли среди нас, среди ваших знакомых семьи, где мама не водит, а кресло есть?

----------


## Jazz

Катя, я сейчас вожу только по необходимости, главный водитель у нас Денис. А автокресла у нас есть с рождения Тимки. Как-то вопрос о его необходимости не стоял. Выбирали не хуже, чем машину или хороший велик: характеристики, краш-тесты, дизайн.)))
А в это лето мы, вообще, весело в деревню ездим: за рулем Денис, на переднем сидении Тима в своем кресле, а сзади я, моя сестра и ее доча в своем кресле, плюс орущий кот.)))

----------


## kiara

> Пара слов об автокреслах.
> Поэтому вот вопрос (просто интересно), есть ли среди нас, среди ваших знакомых семьи, где мама не водит, а кресло есть?


Я не сажусь за руль, кресло имеется)

----------


## kazangi

я тоже не сажусь, 2 кресла, улька впереди, мы с Васей сзади. Автокресло должно быть обязательно, я в такси без кресел маюсь, так неудобно. А у меня есть знакомая семья, которые кресло считают излишней покупкой, новорожденную дочь клали просто на заднем сиденье на пеленку! Да и сейчас она у них ездит абы как, 3 года ребенку почти.

----------


## Веснушка

Ирин, страшилки какие...

----------


## Ёжик

Я не вожу, и кресла у нас есть. А какая разница мама водит или папа? Странно как-то) У нас и у бабушки в машине есть.

----------


## yakudza

я ещё встречала не пристегнутые автокресла с ребенком в них. "от гаишников". ну есть же кресло! пристегни его и ребенка - хуже-то не будет...

да, я в такси тоже маюсь без кресел. у нас дети на заднем сиденье в креслах, привыкли с рождения. я впереди, или за рулем или рядом. Дети не пристают. а в такси младшая на руках выворачивается вся, без груди не может)))

----------


## freedom

> Катя, я сейчас вожу только по необходимости, главный водитель у нас Денис. А автокресла у нас есть с рождения Тимки. Как-то вопрос о его необходимости не стоял. Выбирали не хуже, чем машину или хороший велик: характеристики, краш-тесты, дизайн.)))
> А в это лето мы, вообще, весело в деревню ездим: за рулем Денис, на переднем сидении Тима в своем кресле, а сзади я, моя сестра и ее доча в своем кресле, плюс орущий кот.)))


Ага=)) просто цирк на колесах=)))

----------


## adel

У нас тоже с рождения и не важно кто за рулем, муж или я. Выбирала долго , все форумы облазила, краши сверяла, в итоге остановилась на Инглезине (0-13) - по началу сильно не нравился в ней очень большой прогиб спинки - как бы полусидя но больше сидя чем полу((( Муж кричал что это все для безопасности, что так и надо... но помню что первые пару раз просто не дала свою малявку туда запихнуть - сказала что иначе пешком пойду до Аненской больницы (муж не смог переубедить только что вышедшую из роддома гормонально неуровновешенную женщину))))))))) В итоге сошлись на том что убирали слишком большой угол подложив полотенце меду креслом и накладкой для младенцев ( которая видимо для этого придумана но функций своих не выполняет) Месяцев с 2,5 оно меня стало полностью устраивать. А теперь мы почти выросли из него .Вот думаю какое следующее брать? И скажите, у всех кресел такая проблема как у меня была или есть более лежачие модели?

----------


## Кармен

Девочки-калужанки, добрый день!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает - есть ли в Калуге прокат автокресел?
Планирую на лето привезти детей к бабушке-дедушку в Калугу, очень не хочется тащить с собой в поезде два огромных кресла... Нужны два кресла группы 2-3.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки-калужанки, добрый день!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает - есть ли в Калуге прокат автокресел?
> Планирую на лето привезти детей к бабушке-дедушку в Калугу, очень не хочется тащить с собой в поезде два огромных кресла... Нужны два кресла группы 2-3.


Точно есть. Пользовались 2-3 раза прокатом, пока свои не купили. В любом прокате должны быть. Мы на Театралке брали.

----------


## Кармен

Спасибо за ответ!



> Мы на Театралке брали.


Сорри, я не местная, и мне этот термин непонятен совершенно))) Есть у этого проката какое-то конкретное название, может есть сайт с контактами и прайсом? мне гугл что-то ничего не выдает(((
Или хотя бы адрес точный, порошу родителей сходить узнать

----------


## Kusya

*Кармен*, я знаю такой прокат на Театралке: 
«Быт-сервис», пункт проката предметов бытового обслуживания
Адрес: г. Калуга, ул.Суворова, д.116
Тел.: (4842) 57-62-72

----------


## yakudza

Отличное независимое исследование автокресел на сайте: http://prosha.info/category/vzroslym/vybor-avtokresla/
И вообще сайт весьма и весьма интересный. В интересной форме доносят детям ПДД

----------

